# How do you market your 'less than perfect' soaps for sale?



## 100%Natural (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm wondering how those of you that sell off your soaps that didn't make the cut for aesthetics etc sell your soaps?  Do you have a clever catch phrase?  

I'm trying to think of a clever way to market them so I can at least recoup my costs with these bars.


----------



## paillo (Jun 1, 2013)

I put them in a 'bargain basket' for fairs and markets and sell at half-price, and they usually get snapped up.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 1, 2013)

What about cutting your "seconds" bars into 1 to 1 1/2 ounce sample-sized bars and selling them at $1 each or 6 for $5? Someone in a recent thread is doing this and said she is having good sales on these bars.


----------



## MooreThanBags (Jun 1, 2013)

I labeled mine as "ugly soap" and sold out at half-price.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 1, 2013)

I sell 'em naked in a big basket at a lower price. I have actually put the words "Fugly Bucket" on it and sold a ton of them that day  Have to be more conservative with my wording locally, though. But they fly. I like the idea of cutting them smaller, too. I may steal that!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 1, 2013)

I label mine misfits and sell for 1/2 price.  Seem to sell well that way.


----------



## hlee (Jun 1, 2013)

I think they would work  cut small for free samples with a purchase. 
Good way to check out a new fragrance even if they are not so pretty.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 1, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I label mine misfits and sell for 1/2 price.  Seem to sell well that way.



I LOVE misfits!  It's clever and short and sweet.  It would be great to make money from something that was considered a loss.  A sale is a sale.

Can't wait to hear what else everyone does.


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 1, 2013)

Try felting them.


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 12, 2016)

I donate mine to a local homeless shelter.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 8, 2016)

I saw someone labelling them "Ugly Betty" soaps.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 8, 2016)

I cut mine for samples


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 8, 2016)

I made a beer soap recently that is perfectly good soap with a wonderful warm woodsy FO, but my planned color scheme utterly failed. Since the theme was masculine to begin with, I decided to play up the theme and am calling it my "Frank Lee Ugly" soap. The label has a picture of a homely fellow wearing a bowler hat and silly grin.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 8, 2016)

Loving these!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Nov 7, 2016)

What an awesome idea!


----------



## maya (Nov 7, 2016)

I give mine away to local or national places that need them, mostly animal rescue organizations, transitional housing, etc. I cut them for samples and send them when I ship out packages.


----------



## TBandCW (Nov 7, 2016)

I donate to a local food bank.  I also have a reject pile that family members can use.


----------



## Neve (Mar 21, 2017)

I use them. lol.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 21, 2017)

I rebatched mine down for my extra scrubby mud bars and get full price for them. Some go into a "Seconds" bucket and sold at 1/2 price. In some markets they sell well in some no. But my scrubby mud bars always sell.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 21, 2017)

I make mine for fun.  Ocasionally I make a large batch and take them to the office where my hubby works and sell them,  So far never tried to fairs or anything, but I think I need more experience before I venture.  

So if ever, the extras or ugliest, I too take to the local women's center.


----------

